# Hi from Australia!!!



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

welcome!!!

i love quater horses!!
i have a quarab myself!!!


----------



## simmo (May 29, 2008)

Hi there , Im new here too. been having a look around ,lots to read,
hope you enjoy. 
cheers


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Have fun posting.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares


----------



## Filly213 (May 26, 2008)

i used to have a palomino quarab myself! and he was beautiful! 
thanks everyone for making me feel welcome!


----------



## Janine (May 28, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

welcome!!


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi and welcome I'm new here to so I hope you like the forum as much as I do.I have three horses and want to get one of my mares pregnant.

horses are a passion riding is a life 
Ireland P.S I'm from Australia to.


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi and welcome I have three horses a quarter stock arabX a Welsh mountain pony a arab stock arabX the last one and the first are nuts.
Good luck, 
Horses are a passion riding is an art 
Ireland


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Have fun posting


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome ma'am and enjoy the ride


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Yippee, we're getting a good Aussie contingent here now.


----------

